# Currently Playing



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

So what games is everyone currently playing? I started a new game of NeverWinter Nights a while back, but haven't played in a few weeks. I was trying to play the beta for Vanguard, but haven't the time for that either. I did get a game of spider solitaire in the other day though. :3-rockon:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ninety-Night Nights on 360.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Call of Duty: United Offensive - PC
Half Life 2 - PC
Oblivion - PC
Silent Hunter 3 - PC

I keep a few going all at once. Give me variety.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Dawn of War and Winter Assault for the PC.
Rise of Legends for the PC.
Evil Genius for the PC.
and... *mumbles*... worldofwarcraft...

I bounce between each one given what I feel like poking at (the Rise of Legends campaigns are slowly being wittled at). This will probably all change when I finally make the grand mistake of acquiring a nice shiny HDTV and PS2 in a few days, but we'll see.

For the record gm, how the heck can you play Silent Hunter 3? The tutorial is... hmm... not friendly. I normally have a lot of patience for the Silent Hunter series, but 3 just kicks me in the back.


----------



## pooq.co.uk (Sep 13, 2006)

Dead Rising & Test Drive Unlimited on 360, both strangely addictive


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Oblivion
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Battle for Middle Earth 2

All for PC. Like gamerman, I like to have a bit of variety. At any one time, I will have up to 10 different games on the go. I flick between them.


----------



## ewwharhar (Sep 19, 2006)

Taking all the old Super Mario and Jak 2 games out.


----------



## cryptic_curt (Oct 8, 2006)

*naamco museum (GCUBE)*

naamco museum (GCUBE):3-evilwink:


----------



## mcleodg (Oct 8, 2006)

*Currently playing:*

360:
Burnout Revenge, DOA4, Dead Rising demo.

DS:
Animal Crossing: Wild World

PC:
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey, The Sims 2, Half-Life 2 (for the umpteenth time)


----------



## Armageddon25 (Oct 8, 2006)

The King of Fighters 2006 (PS2)

And in 2 days, Mortal Kombat: Armageddon (also PS2)


----------



## Karnagerulz (Oct 9, 2006)

*Now playing:*

Lego Star Wars II, DOR 2, NFS Most wanted


----------



## rick737 (Nov 10, 2006)

Medal of Honor Spearhead and Call of Duty 2. Old Bastards Clan rules.


----------



## Mr. Windows (Nov 8, 2006)

Super Mario Strikers for Nintendo Gamecube


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

need for speed carbon.

I finished most wanted not long ago (really really enjoyed it, btw) and figured the next logical step would be carbon... however so far I'm pretty disappointed. They keep a lot of the same features, but I hate how it's ALWAYS night-time, don't like the upgrade/customization menus, layout, etc.

They have a cool idea with the whole "wingman" thing, but the AI for the wingman is nothing to write home about. Multiple times during a race, my wingman, who is ahead of me, will break hard into a turn (MUCH harder than needed), and I'll wind up slamming into him. And then he tells me "hey, what're you doing?!"

like *** GET OUT OF THE WAY. I've lost a few races because of that. Also, the boss/canyon races are a new fresh idea, but seem ridiculously hard compared to all the normal races.

I can see why it came out so quickly after most wanted: they kept all the basic features and then generally made it crappier. boo!! oh, and why no ferrari's??? booooo


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

ive been playin socom 2 online for the ps2 for 5 months and im addicted to it


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

update to mine.

Add: Flight Simulator X Deluxe.

At $70, that is the most I will EVER pay for a game, but I guess it's worth it. It'd be even more worth it if I had a better computer to run it on! :laugh: Can you say Slide Show!? (only at times)


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

1 wife + 3 kids = no games


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

counter-strike 1.6 and source
warcraft3 DotA
WormsWorldParty


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

gamerman0203 said:


> update to mine.
> 
> Add: Flight Simulator X Deluxe.
> 
> At $70, that is the most I will EVER pay for a game, but I guess it's worth it. It'd be even more worth it if I had a better computer to run it on! :laugh: Can you say Slide Show!? (only at times)


I thought you had a beast PC! The machine I built for my friend has an Athlon 64 X2 4400+, 2GB PC3200, and a 6600. He says it runs just wonderfully.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I will. Just ordered:

Core 2 Duo E6400
Asus P5NSLI
Corsair XMS 2GB DDR-675
eVGA GeForce 7950GT 512MB KO
OCZ gameXstream 600W
Coolermaster Centurion 5 w/ side window
WD 250GB SATA 3gb/s HDD
Samsung DVD-burner
LG 17" 8ms LCD
WinXP MCE w/ upgrade coupon

Should be here by the end of the week I hope!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

gamerman0203 said:


> I will. Just ordered:
> 
> Core 2 Duo E6400
> Asus P5NSLI
> ...


got a geforce7 u make me


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Currently: Final Fantasy III on NintendoDS.
Previously: .hack//G.U. Vol. 1: Rebirth for PS2. Completed in 20 hours.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> Currently: Final Fantasy III on NintendoDS.
> Previously: .hack//G.U. Vol. 1: Rebirth for PS2. Completed in 20 hours.


did u play those 20 hours straight if u did ray:


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Tryin to get the last couple of achievments in saints row. 

And currently on the second scene of Gears Of War.

Before that I played Oblivion for over 200 hours to get all 50 achievments. My eyes are like :Wow1:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

DevilStar said:


> Tryin to get the last couple of achievments in saints row.
> 
> And currently on the second scene of Gears Of War.
> 
> Before that I played Oblivion for over 200 hours to get all 50 achievments. My eyes are like :Wow1:


An avid Oblivion fan myself but which 'achievements' are you referring to exactly, i'm not sure?

Currently playing: TSF (if you can call it a game), Warcraft III, Oblivion, BFME2 and an oldy but a goodie - Diablo!


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> An avid Oblivion fan myself but which 'achievements' are you referring to exactly, i'm not sure?
> 
> Currently playing: TSF (if you can call it a game), Warcraft III, Oblivion, BFME2 and an oldy but a goodie - Diablo!



The acheivments you get for doing certain things in the game. If your playing it on the PC you dont get them. Its only for the Xbox 360 and all the points add to your gamerscore.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahhh, i see now. Good luck with saints row and gears of war. :grin:


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> Ahhh, i see now. Good luck with saints row and gears of war. :grin:


Just finished Geras Of War. Very disapointed, way way way too short.

5 Levels. That sucks :upset:


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Dont know if your interested but here are the acheivments for Oblivion. :wink: 

Apprentice, Fighters Guild
Reached Apprentice rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Apprentice, Mages Guild
Reached Apprentice rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Arch-Mage, Mages Guild
Completed the Mages Guild Questline. 50 points.

Assassin, Dark Brotherhood
Reached Assassin rank in the Dark Brotherhood. 10 points.

Associate, Fighters Guild
Joined the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Associate, Mages Guild
Joined the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Bandit, Thieves Guild
Reached Bandit rank in the Thieves Guild. 10 points.

Bloodletter, Arena
Reached Bloodletter rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Brawler, Arena
Reached Brawler rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Cat Burglar, Thieves Guild
Reached Cat Burglar rank in the Thieves Guild. 10 points.

Champion of Cyrodiil
Completed the Main Questline. 110 points.

Champion, Arena
Reached Champion rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Champion, Fighters Guild
Reached Champion rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Closed an Oblivion Gate
Closed an Oblivion Gate, Main Quest. 50 points.

Conjurer, Mages Guild
Reached Conjurer rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Defender, Fighters Guild
Reached Defender rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Delivered Daedric Artifact
Delivered Daedric Artifact, Main Quest. 50 points.

Destroyed the Great Gate
Destroyed the Great Gate, Main Quest. 50 points.

Eliminator, Dark Brotherhood
Reached Eliminator rank in the Dark Brotherhood. 10 points.

Escaped the Imperial Sewers
Escaped the Imperial Sewers, Main Quest Beginning. 50 points.

Evoker, Mages Guild
Reached Evoker rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Footpad, Thieves Guild
Reached Footpad rank in the Thieves Guild. 10 points. 

Gladiator, Arena
Reached Gladiator rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Grand Champion, Arena
Completed the Arena Questline. 50 points.

Guardian, Fighters Guild
Reached Guardian rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Guildmaster, Thieves Guild
Completed the Thieves Guild Questline. 50 points.

Hero, Arena
Reached Hero rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Journeyman, Fighters Guild
Reached Journeyman rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Journeyman, Mages Guild
Reached Journeyman rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Listener, Dark Brotherhood
Completed the Dark Brotherhood Questline. 

Located the Shrine of Dagon
Located the Shrine of Dagon, Main Quest. 50 points.

Magician, Mages Guild
Reached Magician rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Master Wizard, Mages Guild
Reached Master Wizard rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Master Thief, Thieves Guild
Reached Master Thief rank in the Thieves Guild. 10 points. 

Master, Fighters Guild
Completed the Fighters Guild Questline. 50 points.

Murderer, Dark Brotherhood
Join the Dark Brotherhood. 10 points.

Myrmidon, Arena
Reached Myrmidon rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Pickpocket, Thieves Guild
Joined the Thieves Guild. 10 points.

Pit Dog, Arena
Joined the Arena in the Imperial City. 10 points.

Protector, Fighters Guild
Reached Protector rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Prowler, Thieves Guild
Reached Prowler rank in the Thieves Guild. 10 points.

Shadowfoot, Thieves Guild
Reached Shadowfoot rank in the Thieves Guild. 10 points.

Silencer, Dark Brotherhood
Reached Silencer rank in the Dark Brotherhood. 10 points.

Slayer, Dark Brotherhood
Reached Slayer rank in the Dark Brotherhood. 10 points.

Speaker, Dark Brotherhood
Reached Speaker rank in the Dark Brotherhood. 10 points.

Swordsman, Fighters Guild
Reached Swordsman rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Warder, Fighters Guild
Reached Warder rank in the Fighters Guild. 10 points.

Warlock, Mages Guild
Reached Warlock rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points.

Warrior, Arena
Reached Warrior rank in the Arena. 10 points.

Wizard, Mages Guild
Reached Wizard rank in the Mages Guild. 10 points. 

:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Battlefield 1942


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oblivion,and battlefield 1942.ive had bf42 for ages now setting in the back room.just never got into it for some reason until today,and already on the 5th campaign "single player"


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok so I have an updated list of what I'm currently playing:

Call of Duty (for the 4th time)
Silent Hunter III
FarCry
Oblivion
Hitman: blood money (came with my vid card....it's an ok game)
Flight Simulator X
DOOM3 (rare, but still play...it scare the $#!% out of me!)
Half Life 2
CS:S and Call of Duty 2 when I get my IC going again...

I like to keep a variety going


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

im planning on getting CS:S. i have bin playing 1.6 for a long time. is CS:S good?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've never play 1.6, but I think CS:S is awesome!


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

America's Army


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Games...
[PS2] 
Rugby 2006
Rainbow Six: Lockdown
[PC]
Flight Sim 2002
C&C Red Alert 2


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

might be a tad dated but im hooked on Command and Conquer Zero Hour. Also playing World of Warcraft cus Guild Wars got a bit boring xD


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

just played Day of Defeat:Source for the first time after getting it for christmas, and dare I say it......It's better than Call of Duty 2's multiplayer! *cringe* It's awesome!!!!! I'm addicted after only 1 hour play!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

css vs cs1.6
css graphics are better
gameplay in cs1.6 is better 
overall its the same just overhauled graphics



gamerman0203 said:


> just played Day of Defeat:Source for the first time after getting it for christmas, and dare I say it......It's better than Call of Duty 2's multiplayer! *cringe* It's awesome!!!!! I'm addicted after only 1 hour play!


dod 1.6 is alot better IMO then the source version. i like the weapon combination better and the overall gameplay is better but thats my view.

also have you tried the DoomClassic mod for Doom3 ? its the doom1 maps remastered on the doom3 engine and it brings back the old school gameplay and good remastered tracks of the doom music with a heavy metal type style.

currently playing:
NFS Underground2 tuning everycar and testing how fast i can do a specific track
CS 1.6 just because i can play the game without even having my monitor on and cause im good at it
CSS cause i play ESL in it
WC3 Dota cause all my friends play it

I layed off the D2 and COD2 for a while due to CS 1.6 occupying most of my time and other stuff in RL


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

im playin CS:S...

and occasionally HL2...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Oblivion
F.E.A.R
NWN 2, though I think I have a glitch and may have to reinstall
Empires: Dawn of the Modern World (Like Aoe and stuff only you can get to modern and there is basically no pop limit)


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

im startin 2 play BF2 again..


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

some CSS but mainly dota


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

whats DOTA?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

DOTA - Defence of the Ancients.
A custom map/mod for Warcraft III.

For more info, see here-> DOTA


----------



## dsnapiri (Feb 4, 2007)

why do you have to be so americans???

of course, like all non-american people, i'm playing fm2007(which means - football manager).
other than that i'm playing a bit diablo2LOD(but it's getting borring...)
and that's about it. mainly because my computer is so old and shaky.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

ony coz you like football doesn't means al europeans like that.

i just finished Call of Cthuluh
and now i'm finishing some games i starded a long time ago:
Beyond good and evil
Gothic 3


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

PC: World of Warcraft

PS2: .Hack//GU (again)

XBox: Halo II

XBox 360: Ninety-Nine Nights

DS: Final Fantasy III


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

World of Warcraft or Counter-Strike 1.6


----------



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

sigh oblivion


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm now mostly playing World of Warcraft on my PC.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

nwn2. Medieval 2. Oblivion. Homm 5.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Currently playing the oldtime favorite: ******* Rampage.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Lord of the rings Battle for middle earth II and Unreal tournament


----------



## raj1439 (May 8, 2006)

I've been beta-testing LotRO: Shadows of Angmar since last August. Now that the NDA has been lifted, let me know if you have any questions. FWIW, I pre-ordered the game and plan to play it for some time...and I wouldn't consider myself a major gamer (tho I did play D2 for several years).


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

playin SA again now


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Dystopia and GRAW 1 with abit of DoD


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

America's Army 2.8.1


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Theme hospital


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

still playin CS:S..might find something else..games goin 2 hell wit all the hackers :-(


----------



## Spartan458 (Mar 23, 2007)

ummmm itd have to be a toss up
mainly playing lost planet:Extreme condition on 360


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

never heard of it lol..whats it about?

and welcome 2 the forums


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

CS:S, F.E.A.R, CNC3, and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (damn that's a ##### to type)


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

-d-, whats ur steam? :-D..mines either jbp198780, or jp198780. u can add me if u'd like


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Currently Supreme Commander. In the middle of my SupCom games, I take a break by wandering around in Oblivion.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Supreme Commander is about all I have time for at the moment.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

counter strike


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

wooohhoo..another CS player lol..wats ur name? if i may ask


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I got The Shivering Isles the other day, so I've been playing that as well. Very strange, but awesomely awesome.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Been playing FEAR alot again dont know why..

But god of war 2 is taking up alot of my time.. So far it really stinks, there is like no fighting in it lol... More puzzles than fighting. I could not wait to get this (and I am to old to not wait lol) now I am disappointed thus far. Hopefully it gets better


----------



## Stryth (Mar 31, 2007)

Half-Life 2 - PC (I play this and its mods all the time.)
Lord of The Rings Shadows of Angmar - PC (Have not played in about a month)
Crysis - PC (My number 1 game at the moment - Beta)
Insurgency - PC (HL2 Mod - Beta)
Day Of Defeat 1.3 - PC (kind quit but I know I will go back.)
Counter Strike 1.6 - PC (getting ready for CPL)


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

DOD:S is pretty awesome...is there a Deathmatch version of it?


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

shivering isles! what a great expansion
i need to battle the "god of order, or biscuits ... no order"
and sheogarath sais "out come your guts so i can jump rope with them". i love the madgod.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

banned from cs....by my parents. going to play FSX when it arrives. maybe Descent II for all the retro gamers out there


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

whats FSX? and y r u banned from CS? lol


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

flight simulator x..my parents dont want me to play. i didnt get banned by steam/vlave


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

WoW on the PC and Halo II on XBox.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Just finished Morrowind on the PC. I'm thinking of repurchasing Halo 2 to get the new maps.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

test drive unlimited is wat im playin now


----------



## AndrewJ (Apr 6, 2007)

Battlefield 2142, with Northern Strike, currently on 64,000 points username AndrewJ


----------



## Halfdead_2007 (Apr 10, 2007)

COD2-pc
BF2-pc
Battlefield2142-pc
IL2 STURMOVIK 1946-pc
ALLIED 4.0 FORCE-pc


----------



## Jurrien74 (Jan 20, 2007)

PC:
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (yeah, it's old, but still one of the best!)
Call of Duty
Call of Duty: United Offensive * Play the most - Admin on a 32 person server*
Call of Duty 2
Battlefield: Vietnam
Battlefield 2
Company of Heroes
Commandos 3
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Can't wait for 2007!!!)
FEAR

XBox (not a big console gamer - only play these when my nephew is over):
NFS Underground 2
Heroes of the Pacific
4x4 Evo 2
Ninja Gaiden

PSP:
Call of Duty: Road to Victory
Medal of Honor: Heroes
Lego Star Wars 2
Ace Combat X
ATV Off Road Fury Pro
Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Need for Speed: Carbon


What can I say? :4-dontkno I'm a gamer!


----------



## Snake21605 (Oct 10, 2006)

Americas Army!!!!

OK those of you who have not played this NEED TO!

It is 100% free and comes with a Map Editor. You can submit your maps and if they are approved they will be in the next version. This is not a total deathmatch game but it can be. There are objectives, random spawn points, squad based tatics, real weapons, and most of all FREE! But the comminity is dying seeing as with each new version the requirments get a little higher. Come join the fun!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

hrm.... got some DOTA, Oblivion, NWN2, CNC3, and some KOTOR going on PC. Tried out company of heroes, but I apparently suck at it, so I shelved that one. CNC3 is kickass though. 

DS is FF1-VI, whichever I feel like playing

PS2 is Tales of the Abyss and God of War, with a little burnout thrown in.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Battlefield 2142, Battlefield 2, Battlefield 2 Special Forces, Traffic Giant


----------



## jimbokb (Apr 28, 2007)

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars (Kane Edition)
& lovin it


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Americas Army Version 2.8.1
Download the free patch at www.AAfiles.net
Can't wait till Americas Army 3.0 is out


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Battlefield 1942 Desert Combat
Lock On Modern Air Combat
Flight Sim X Deluxe
IL-2 Sturmovik

I fly in all 4 games... will probably get more flight sims later


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

playing:

COD 2
Fear: extraction point
GTR 2
Tiger Woods 2007
S.T.A.L.K.E.R 
Need For Speed Unedrground 2


----------



## LaraCroft21 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tomb raider Angel of darkness
Half life
Resident evil 3


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Now playing:

Supreme Commander
Counter-Strike: Source
Morrowind
Oblivion
Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Rise of nations
Star wars Empire at war


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm currently playing Fable: The Lost Chapters for PC, and Doom 3 for PC.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

hows Doom 3? and wat is it like?


----------



## The Living (Jul 31, 2007)

Im playing:

Call of Duty 2
GTA San Andreas (PC, v1.2 unfortunately - If anyone has a downgrader please contact me)

Hopefully getting G Mod in the weeks to come.


----------



## donleo49 (Aug 5, 2007)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lost planet dx10,and oblivion.the only 2 games i even have installed at the moment.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I finally got an old Windows 98 system up and running, so I've been playing Albion, a game from 1996 (best RPG *EVER*).

Still playing SupCom and CS:Source on my main system.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Urban Terror
ActionCube
CounterStrike: 1.6
CounterStrike: CZ

Armagetron
Scoreched3D

Only games I have installed. I might spring for CS:S now that I have a new system.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

Half life 2 Deathmatch
Quake Wars Beta
Red Orchestra
STALKER

Thats all really


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced warfighter if my system was good enough.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Lunia and CS:S


----------



## wrestlingnrj (Aug 10, 2007)

PC:
BF2 w/Project Reality Mod
BF2142
CS:S
HL2

Xbox:
Lord of the Rings: The Third Age


----------

